
Introducing GRPC, a New Open Source HTTP/2 RPC Framework - pknerd
https://developers.googleblog.com/2015/02/introducing-grpc-new-open-source-http2.html
======
scruffyherder
> Thursday, February 26, 2015

Not exactly new.

